# Hi from a newbee



## ttman (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi everyone. Got my TT a week ago: 225bhp coupe, 2000 on a W plate, silver (of course!). Bought it from a guy at work who was leaving the country. Looked immaculate in the car part, but strange things happen to a car when you get it onto your drive! Actually it's pretty good but it has the corrosion problem with the roof rails. Reading up on this is how I came across the TT forum so every cloud has a silver lining.

I've seen some posts that say that the fixing bolts for the roof rails are up inside the headlining and suggest very high repair costs because the headlining has to come out. I've been using a very good independent Audi/VW specialist for years (Wheelbase in Hersham) and they say they can remove the roof rails without taking out the headlining and quoted me about £250. OK. you'd still rather not have to, but it's not the end of the world...

I'm also into classic cars: 1932 Austin Seven and 1965 Sunbeam Alpine, so I'm used to doing most of my own maintenance. First thing I did was buy the Bentley maintenance manual... Gulp! The TT is a lot more sophisticated than my Austin Seven and there are lots of pitfalls for the unwary. I'll post how I get on from time to time for the amusement of others!

Incidentally, my inpression of the Bentley manual is that it is specifically a maintenance manual and not a repair manual like a haynes. As a result, it covers servicing and routine replacements in a lot of detail, but does not cover repairs. This means that there are some unexpected gaps, for instance, it explains how to replace brake pads and disks but does not explain how to service the caliper itself, e.g. to change the hydraulic seals - it doesn't even have an exploded diagram of the caliper. At nearly £70 I hoped it would be more comprehensive.

So once again, hi to everyone out there, try not to think about all the jams and petrol at £5 a gallon and enjoy yout TT.

TTMan


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the TT forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi ttman, Welcome to TTF. As your indie says no need to remove headlining. Just 1 bolt each side at rear, under tailgate/bootlid, remove bolt, carefully prise trim up from rear & unhook from under windscreen..
H.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

